
Show HN: We Shipped – Post an update when you finish that release, motivate devs - proletarian
https://www.weshipped.com
======
goodoldboys
I really don't want to sound like a jerk here, but I'm confused as to why
anyone would need extra motivation to do their job. Isn't the satisfaction of
shipping a feature already enough to motivate?

~~~
proletarian
This is more for indie devs and side projects... will make it more clear ;)

